# Amazon Prime not showing under Favorite Apps



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Although selected as a favorite app Amazon Prime no longer shows up under the favorite apps section. Netflix and Youtube which are the only other apps selected do show up.

Although I doubt it is related but when selecting a movie on Amazon and pressing watch, get the spinning wheel and then the something went wrong message. Restart fixes it for a short time, but not the favorite issue.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine disappeared from all my tivos but I picked it as a favorite again and all is well.


----------



## sgreen0 (Sep 4, 2005)

I've run into the same problem. Re-adding the app didn't help. Rebooting didn't help.

The Amazon Prime app is NOT showing up on the Favorites list.

Stephen
Los Angeles



TonyD79 said:


> Mine disappeared from all my tivos but I picked it as a favorite again and all is well.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I lose the favorites intermittently if there is an issue with my network extender. Even after correcting the network problem, I sometimes need to add the favorites again. 

Confirm your network connection.


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

I suggest you get a dedicated streaming device instead of using tivo. Tivo doesn't update their apps that frequently. I never use Tivo to stream. It's a much better experience (especially in 4K) with a separate device.

Just my two cents.......


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

We just ordered a Tivo Bolt since we have a 4K TV now. My husband uses the 4K Roku Ultra right now. I hope Prime shows up in our list. I want to just use Netflix and Prime right through the Tivo for me it's easier and I like using the Tivo Remote.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

I occasionally use Amazon video, never had this problem. I'm on TE3, could this be a TE4 thing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> I occasionally use Amazon video, never had this problem. I'm on TE3, could this be a TE4 thing?


With TE3 were both showing under Apps. With TE4, there is only one showing under Apps. That one, Prime Video, is the Amazon App you would get from any device. It includes all programs. With TE4, under Add & Manage Apps, you will find Prime Membership and Prime Video. Prime Membership is free only. Also, in the 1P manager you can select "Rent or Buy:" as Don't include for Free Only.

All of this applies ONLY to TiVo Search and 1P. The Amazon App just takes you to the Amazon video web site. It still works like TE3, just things are now moved around.


----------

